# My First Colnago!!!



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked up this little beauty just a week or so ago. I found it on CL nearby. The price looked really good, so I went into it thinking the worst. When I got there, I was stunned at how good of condition it was in. It was bought in Italy in 2003 while the owner was stationed there. It is a 2001 or 02, and was used for a year as a team bike. He said he has since put about 1000 miles on it. Always kept it inside, never crashed, and the only change he made was the 1 1/8" stem adapter. 

It rides smooth, shifts crisp, and looks amazing. It has the Campagnolo Veloce drivetrain. I have been thinking of putting some updated and lighter wheels on it, but I just couldnt being myself to take the Ambrosio wheels with the polished campy hubs off of it. Decided to just overhaul the hubs instead. The amount of weight I would lose would not out weigh the cool factor of that wheel setup. 

I'm super excited to get out and rid this thing. Just a few tweaks here and there, and it'll be ready! 

This was the night I brought it home. I have since pulled the bottle cages, seat bag, bars/stem (put mine on), and computer.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

An Oval Titanio. Very nice condition as well. Welcome to the club :thumbsup:

The typical warning with this model is that the rear dropout is also titanium and the rear wheel can have a tendency to slip if the QR is not well tightented.


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I saw someone mention that before I bought it. I noticed a bit of a slip when I went for a quick test ride. The wheel cocked slightly just a few revolutions in. Cinched the QR down and was fine. but man, that could be a serious problem if you didnt know about it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe that some have addressed it by scoring the face or just using a bit of sandpaper.


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Good idea. Certainly couldnt hurt.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

Looks like my size too. The paint is AD10, art decor. I have two in the AD10, a C40 and a Master Olympic. Always wanted an Oval. You must have an earlier one with the threaded steel Prescia fork. The steerer is actually 1" but your ahead set adapter may take a stem fitted for a 1.125" steerer.

Rims are blue finished Ambrosio Excellence which are superb rims. Not light but well made and well finished. I have a set built with probably 25k miles on them and have never touched them with a spoke wrench. This includes riding in London, Shanghai and now Singapore.

You can fix the issue with the rear wheel using a QR that has metal end caps. The plastic one's you have are not going to bite well without using a lot of pressure. You only need to buy a Record, Chorus or higher end Mavic rear skewer to resolve the issue. And yes, a Shimano DA would work also.




AMCman10 said:


> I picked up this little beauty just a week or so ago. I found it on CL nearby. The price looked really good, so I went into it thinking the worst. When I got there, I was stunned at how good of condition it was in. It was bought in Italy in 2003 while the owner was stationed there. It is a 2001 or 02, and was used for a year as a team bike. He said he has since put about 1000 miles on it. Always kept it inside, never crashed, and the only change he made was the 1 1/8" stem adapter.
> 
> It rides smooth, shifts crisp, and looks amazing. It has the Campagnolo Veloce drivetrain. I have been thinking of putting some updated and lighter wheels on it, but I just couldnt being myself to take the Ambrosio wheels with the polished campy hubs off of it. Decided to just overhaul the hubs instead. The amount of weight I would lose would not out weigh the cool factor of that wheel setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

2nd boneman's QR advice. I could never get plastic QRs to keep a wheel in that kind of dropout. A set of Mavic Open Pros w/Record hubs solved that, but I've stockpiled some old steel Shimano QRs just in case.

Beautiful bike!


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

I never even thought about if the QR caps are plastic or not. The lever side is steel, so I would have to assume the other side is also. But, I'll take a look when I get home tonight.


----------

